# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Anfang Dezember: 7 Tage Teneriffa

## bigwave

Ab dem 4. Dez. will ich eine Woche nach Teneriffa. (genaues Abflugdatum mache ich von Windvorhersage abhngig)
Allein ist natrlich langweilig.
Ziel: El Medano
Abflug: Deutschland Nord
Windsurfen (Wellen abreiten, etc. luft; Loopen wegen "Schiss" nicht.... ;-)!)
Wellenreiten in Las Americas (als Alternative, wenn kein Wind weht)
Bin 47 Jahre alt.
Fragen?

Vielleicht finden sich ja Gleichgesinnte?!

----------

